# .



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Sounds good to me!!!

It would be great if we could search the bay for some schooled Palagics then launch our Yaks and approach them with a little more stealth. Even heading out to some of the deeper reef off shore in search for some XL Snapper would be fantastic.

The only problem I can see is how many Yaks and fisho's could they fit? 10 x Kayaks and everyones gear would take up a lot of room. If the Kayaks were towed, would this greatly increase travel times to locations? I guessing they wouldn't be able to go full speed towing a number a Yaks...

Ben


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

BENM said:


> The only problem I can see is how many Yaks and fisho's could they fit? 10 x Kayaks and everyones gear would take up a lot of room. If the Kayaks were towed, would this greatly increase travel times to locations? I guessing they wouldn't be able to go full speed towing a number a Yaks...
> 
> Ben


I say we all hop IN the yaks and get towed. Imagine the fun of trying to stay on the yak whilst riding the wash from the boat!


----------



## BlueRoo (Dec 10, 2007)

What about taking the yaks over to Moreton Island/Bulwer on the Kombi Trader. Could go over on a saturday and return on a sunday. There's a few good spots around that area. Bulwer drip off, Curtain Artificial, shipping channels etc.
Cheers
Stue


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

That sounds like a good trip Tony, is the price for one day or an overnighter?


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Interested? You betcha


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

I would be up for it, just need a little notice to rotate work.

Warmest Regards

Biggles


----------

